# help my wife



## twitch1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ladies, 
My wife wants to start cycling but is a little weary of it. How could i make her less weary of it. She has a MT bike but wants to get into road cycling so she can start doing some of the charity rides that i participate in. What do yall recommend as female cyclists? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Show her the Team Estrogen web forum. Lots of women of all ages and abilities there. That way, she can learn and be part of the decision making process.


----------



## twitch1 (Feb 3, 2009)

good idea. Thanks.


----------



## CougarTrek (May 5, 2008)

Maybe try to find her a group of understanding female riders that will take her under their wing for a few rides? (or a similarly oriented group with a strong female representation). A smallish group that's willing to not drop her off the back while she learns the ropes and gains some confidence.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Take her to some bike shops and have her test ride a variety of bikes. Ask her about the similarities and differences in how the bikes ride and handle. Eventually she'll get a feel for what she likes and what she is most comfortable with. 

Then she can buy that bike.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I'm a rider leader with a bike club and I run a lot of beginner rides and am the only ride leader that runs instructional rides in my club. I teach riders how to ride, how to ride more efficiently, correct shifting points, body positioning, nutrition, safety, maintenance, even showing them how to fall! My rides are very friendly and though many riders are woman, not all. All my riders are welcoming of new riders. Possibly a bike club in your area has a similar ride. I have also had riders meet me 30 minutes before the ride so I can help them and ride in the parking lot with them and I've had riders that I've ridden with 1 on 1 another day to help them. Buy a bike with a triple, use regular pedals at first, not with cleats. Don't expect her to ride and drink at the same time. Don't have her ride last, have her ride in the middle of a group on roads with none to very little traffic. Sometimes development roads are no good because they ride too slow and too many turns and parked cars.


----------

